# Transição extratropical de Furacões



## Vince (3 Nov 2007 às 08:24)

Como ontem se pode assistir a uma rápida e espectacular transição extratropical do furacão NOEL, deixo aqui alguns link's para quem queira perceber melhor este processo.

*Diagrama de fases do NOEL (run GFS 2Nov/6z)
*







*Castelhano*
Transición Extratropical del Ciclón Tropical ‘GORDON'
http://www.cazatormentas.net/gordon.html

Estudio de la tormenta tropical "Delta" y su transición extratropical
http://www.inm.es/web/sup/ciencia/divulga/nota_delta/delta.html


*Inglês*
Extratropical transition
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extratropical_cyclone#Extratropical_transition

EUMeTrain: Case Study - Extra Tropical Transition
http://www.zamg.ac.at/eumetrain/EUMeTrain2005/ETT/intro.htm

The Extratropical Transition of Tropical Cyclones: Forecast Challenges,
Understanding, and Future Directions
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/~rhart/papers-hart/2003Jonesetal.pdf

Extratropical Transition of Tropical Cyclones over the Western North Pacific
http://ams.allenpress.com/perlserv/...=1520-0493&volume=128&issue=08&page=2613&ct=1


*Português*
Deve existir um documento duma intervenção denominada «Transições extratropicais de Furacões» de Sandra Gomes, Pedro M.A.Miranda e Isabel Trigo apresentado este ano no Simpósio de Meteorologia e Geofísica da APMG, mas parece que não está disponível na Net.


----------

